# TFO Mangrove/RIO Tropical Outbound Short



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

This is a quick review of a combination of products that seems to make a great deal of sense, at least to me. Last weekend I used my new TFO Mangrove 8 wt. to great effect on Espiritu Santo Bay Reds. The line on that day was RIO Redfish WF8F. Great line and it cast really well with this rod.

Had to return to real life out in Midland last week. Today I took the Mangrove out for a spin at our local pond with another line I have also come to really like. RIOâ€™s Tropical Outbound Short in WF8F combined with this new slow action rod is a spectacular combination. The rod and the line seem made for each other. With a little double haul you can really sail some line way out there. Course, the Mangrove is not really made for distance, quite the opposite, it is for accurate shorter to mid range targets. The Outbound loads the rod quickly for this work. I found that you can really use this rod line combo to my fast short casts quite easily.

In short, I cannot wait to try this combo on some close to medium reds in the not to distant future!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

*great combo*

It's always nice to find a good combo that fits your casting style. Then casting becomes fun and effertless. That's what fly fishing is all about.
I haven't tried either of these products but if it works for you then go with them.
I use the Sage bass taper which has a similar taper when I fish from a boat for that quick close in cast. When I wade I like a little longer reach and use the Rio Redfish taper.
But finding the best comdo for "you" is more important that what the other guy uses. Have a great time fishing, and best of luck.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I just got two of these 8wt mangrove rods. They look great! I'm going to test one of them this next week. Got the HRS2 reel from TFO as well.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes the Mangrove is not some fast action spinning rod blank with fly guides (what so many "fast" rods feel like to me). IMHO the whole "fast" marketing ploy by fly rod makers had just about run it's course. 

However it ain't no slow rod. I have these in 6, 7, 8 and can cast as well for distance as any 8wt I can afford to use. 

I can let you try some Fenwick, Sage, and Orvis graphite rods from the 80's to see what 'slow" is.

Some of the heavy short headed Salt Water, redfish, tarpon, bass tapers can be limiting you distance cast versus the rod. A short head takes a well timed double haul to make the distance. While a line with a longer head can false cast very well with more line out make that distance cast much easier.

Try a WF with longer head and I think you'll be pleased.

What it allows me is a rod that can cast accurately over a wide set of distances than many of the other rods in the TFO line up. Specially the Axiom, TiCrX and BVK. All of these are "fast" in spades but all have very limited set of distances for accurate casting.

Good luck with your Mangrove, darn fine rods.

Pete A.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Interesting, had not thought of the longer head being better for distance. I am still baffled by distance. I have been to Belize and watched those guides cast 12wts to the backing, I think the could cast a pole cue to the backing. They have of course done it all of their lives and it is a VERY athletic cast, but none the less I can get close, but have never cast to the backing, getting all 100 feet out, can do 70-75 but the last 25 alludes me.

That said, not much Texas Gulf Coast Bay fishing requires 100 foot casts.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

IMHO flyfishing mirrors golf in a lot of ways.

The old golf saying is so true; "drive for show and putt for dough". 

Stand up on a casting deck 3' above the water with the wind in the right direct and 100' is doable. Good luck seeing a red in 18" of water at that distance much less hitting a paper plate size target out there. 90-100' casting is worth far far more back at the fish cam/bar when braggin than in actually catching fish.

If you can do 70-75' with accuracy you will be aok in 99.999% of fly fishing (salt & fresh water). 

It's all about having fun.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Pete A. said:


> It's all about having fun.
> 
> Pete A.


That's the single most intelligent thing I have read on this whole website!

Good advice in general, Pete. Swinging for the fences is fine, but being able to put that fly on that red's nose and not spook him is much more important.


----------

